# wrinkled plastisol prints



## james86r (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey everyone ive been printing the same two images w several different techniques and inks and am ending up with image being wavy. Im carefull not to stretch the shirt over the platen and just got a brand new screen to try and fix the problem anyone know what i could be doing wronge? Please help.


----------



## TJPerez (May 25, 2016)

Can you provide more detail? Is the image wavy, as in the print is not a flat print? or is the print flat but the design looks distorted? Can you list the ink you are using, the color and mesh count?


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

james86r said:


> Hey everyone ive been printing the same two images w several different techniques and inks and am ending up with image being wavy. Im carefull not to stretch the shirt over the platen and just got a brand new screen to try and fix the problem anyone know what i could be doing wronge? Please help.


if it's not the platten or the image is not burned on the screen wavy then its you with the squeege, or it could be from pushing instead of pulling which tends to do that unless you are careful. Does it do it exactly the same on all shirts?


----------



## james86r (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks ken we ran several dif tests and got it figuered out i think ur right my technique needed some work


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

if every thing is fine then ur getting wavy image by pushing the image .


----------

